# Anyone Used Eco Complete Fine Grade?



## Ravaillac (Mar 13, 2013)

I have no way of seeing it before I buy it. I'm wondering exactly how fine it is. As fine as sand? How well does it do at keeping plants rooted, especially with loaches and corys? How well does it hold a slope?


----------



## Ravaillac (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I decided to get it. Once it arrives and I've set everything up, I'll let y'all know how the fine grade is, in case anyone else is wondering. Though I've never used the regular grade eco, so I can't compare the two...


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck. I love Eco. Very easy to work.


----------



## liquidbud (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got two bags but I haven't put them to use yet. I've got coarse in my nano and it's a love hate thing. Super sharp pincettes help greatly planting stems in the coarse grade. 

I plan to work on swapping out for fine when I decide to really try to plant HC for a carpet. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

I love the fine grade, its beautiful and looks like standard sand grade or slightly larger. I did a layer of the regular eco with a cap of fine because that's the LFS had, its starting to settle now but still looks better IMO than just the regular grade alone.


----------



## Ravaillac (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, the tank's been redone with the eco fine, and I have to say that I love it. Looks great and my corys are having a grand old time digging through it (just ask the dwarf sag that I find floating at the top of the tank every morning ). It was much easier to plant in than my previous sand/soil substrate. And even though I do find some of my dwarf sags floating, there are less being uprooted than when I first planted them in my last setup. It's only been a week, but so far the plants are doing good- but then I've also got a thin layer of peat and mulm at the bottom along with root tabs.

The only drawback so far is that the dark color has caused my melini corys to darken their coloring, so instead of being a creamy beige they are more a charcoal grey- but that would be the case with any dark substrate.


----------

